# Turbo Jam



## AudreyNicole (May 11, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried this?  I saw the informercial this morning and am intrigued...  I am wondering what others have experienced if they used the program...

www.turbojam.com


----------



## Glow (May 11, 2006)

I've heard really good things about this, Apparently the first 2 weeks using it as awful though since your new to it and it's so intense.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 27, 2006)

I've heard good things too about the actual workout tape. People who stick with it for more than a few sessions get a hand of it and actually like it... people that are easily annoyed may not like it because I hear it moves pretty fast and Chaleen? can get annoyingly perky. However, I have also heard a lot of people have issues with the billing from ordering it on the infomercial... getting charged for wrong package... having problems returning stuff... packages coming 2-3 months later... I would maybe consider getting the first tape on ebay... smaller investment probably =) Let us know if you try it... I'm interested. What I did was went through amazon.com and read their reviews.  Try www.videofitness.com for reviews


----------

